# huawei modem does not add /dev/ttyUSB

## lawl

Hello, I want to send sms via AT command on huawei modem e173, but when I plug in, my computer recognize it only like mass storage:

```
[  391.679981] usb 2-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[  391.769279] usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1001

[  391.769283] usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  391.769285] usb 2-1.4: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[  391.769286] usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[  391.770559] usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  391.770677] usb-storage 2-1.4:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  391.770778] usb-storage 2-1.4:1.2: USB Mass Storage device detected
```

on other machine with other linux system:

```
[1229830.703287] usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 124 using ehci-pci

[1229830.797698] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1001

[1229830.797704] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[1229830.797707] usb 2-1.6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[1229830.797709] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[1229830.799014] usb-storage 2-1.6:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[1229830.799136] option 2-1.6:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[1229830.799270] usb 2-1.6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[1229830.799390] usb-storage 2-1.6:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected

[1229830.799483] option 2-1.6:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[1229830.799581] usb 2-1.6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[1229830.799675] usb-storage 2-1.6:1.2: USB Mass Storage device detected

[1229830.799746] option 2-1.6:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[1229830.799833] usb 2-1.6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
```

I have monolitich kernel 3.17.0-rc7 from git-sources on wanted system with compiled usbserial

----------

## eccerr0r

I wonder if https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1002400-highlight-.html (and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-942092-start-0.html ) have useful information?

----------

## lawl

thanks for replay, but unfortunately I already read about usb_modeswitch and in my case lsusb says me:

```
$ lsusb

...

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem

...
```

and usb_modeswitch cant switch mode more:

```
$ sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf

Look for target devices ...

   product ID matched

 Found devices in target mode or class (1)

Look for default devices ...

   product ID matched

 Found devices in default mode (1)

Access device 004 on bus 002

Current configuration number is 1

Use interface number 0

Use endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)

Error: can't use storage command in MessageContent with interface 0;

       interface class is 255, expected 8. Abort
```

Maybe I can't understand something, but on others machines with Arch an Ubuntu it works fine out of the box without any manipulations =\

----------

## peje

Hi check with this /etc/conf.d/usbswitch.conf:

```
DefaultVendor= 0x12d1

DefaultProduct=0x1446

TargetVendor=  0x12d1

TargetProductList="1001,1406,140b,140c,1412,141b,1433,14ac,1446"

CheckSuccess=20

MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000"

```

usb_modeswitch -c /etc/conf.d/usbswitch

Got exactly the same usb modem to run with this yesterday...

lsusb should show 1436 as id..

cu Peje

----------

## lawl

oh holly !@#$ guys, I'm really retarded, because I spend about half of the day to install recompiled kernel with wanted settings to boot, without mounting bootpartition =\. Now I just installed kernel on right partition and all is ok, thakns for replies, anyway ))

----------

